# help me find a dog I saw on here...



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

He was chocolate and tan pocket pitbull I believe. And I also think in that thread there was a blink to a kennel? Not sure. While we are on the subject I am actualy looking into good working american bullies and pocket pitbulls. Not trying to get anyone in trouble so if you want you can PM me some sites. Thanks.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm Chocolate and Tan... Not ringing a bell. Someone may remember the thread tho.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

only one i can think of that even sounds like that is pig... indago bullys am bully... is that it?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

beccaboo said:


> only one i can think of that even sounds like that is pig... indago bullys am bully... is that it?


Thats funny cause the only one I was thinking of was Pigs Sire, but he is not chocolate.. Not that I remember.


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure without pics, he was red and tan instead of black and tan.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Best lookin Pocket around. I don't think hes who you are lookin for tho.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol look at those short lil stubby legs! so cute!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i really wanna do the bully thing next time around  maybe they won't run my legs off like this lil thing i got  lmao. lemme go find the pics of pig i ws thinkin...

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/21643-little-pig-growing-up-pig-super-dump.html


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Best lookin Pocket around. I don't think hes who you are lookin for tho.


Dog is awesome....th one I am talking about is about that body type but has this coat....Imageshack - adszxr1.png
I cant for the life of me find that thread.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

is he an adult? or a pup? little cujo has those markings but i'm pretty sure he's a mix...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

THAT BULLY IS SO BAFREAKING CUTE!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know if it's one of these but they are both tri








Jada from American Iron Kennels









http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12633-my-tricolor-pup.html


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

No way Holly! Here's the best looking Pocket Pit EVER!!! He's 9" tall and he has a 36" head!


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I don't know if it's one of these but they are both tri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god both those dogs are awesome. Im going to have to call that kennel. Anyhow the dog looked like the dogs from american iron but chocolate tri. He was running around in the pics, I think the topic was about athletic bullies or something, maybe. Im just looking for a short balanced dog, and use it for work. I will also be getting some game bred stuf too again.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> No way Holly! Here's the best looking Pocket Pit EVER!!! He's 9" tall and he has a 36" head!


LMAO! You know if he ever sees that hes gonna bite you for that one Poor lux lol.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

hahah that photoshop is to funny but Amiee your pups are beautiful


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh those aren't my pups


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> No way Holly! Here's the best looking Pocket Pit EVER!!! He's 9" tall and he has a 36" head!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG that's so great


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I don't know if it's one of these but they are both tri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH! :hug:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooh! I'd love to have an ADBA standard dog that color!


----------

